# Snapper hydro riding mower belt



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Father Inlaw just picked up a snapper (model# LT160H42DBV2 ) riding mower. Its in really good condition except whoever replaced the hydro drive did not route the belt correctly. Im not even sure if the 2 pullys are in the correct place. If anyone knows where i can find a break down or a diagram online please link it for me, as I have been googling for the past hour. Thanks in advance.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

This goes up to model# LT155h,but may be similar to yours.Hope this helps.
Found it at the web site listed under free repair manuals in this discussion group.PDF file is to large to upload.Go to the thread listed above and you will find the file under small engines,lawn tractors,LT155h.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for your time and effor usmcgrunt. I just so happend to of found the diagram in the operators manual (go figure) online on the snipper website.


----------

